
Show HN: A fun “animation” web app for kids, made with my 10yo son - daoudc
https://drawa.live
======
daoudc
This project came out of watching my son make animations with Flipaclip and
seeing how long it took to create an animation. I wanted to make something
that would allow people to make animations really quickly.

We're still a long way from the end vision of what I hope this could be, but
it's still fun to play with. The next step is to allow you to make sprites
with multiple frames.

How to use:

\- Press the + button to upload an image to use as a sprite

\- Drag sprites to position them

\- Press the record button to start recording an mp4

\- Allow microphone recording to record your voice with the animation

\- Press stop to download the mp4

This is a simple static web page, nothing is sent to any servers!

